# THIS SUCKS! BIG TIME!



## DWSmith (Feb 12, 2014)

Just saw the ads in my threads. Now who is the idiot that placed an ad for another board maker in my sub-forum? And on top of that it is for a maker on etsy, just another amateur who can't afford eBay or to set out on their own. Kind of like placing an ad for XYZ knife maker on ABC's sub-forum. I don't mind a little competition but this is absurd! If the maker wants their own sub-forum and can pay for it, them have at it but to infringe on my paid for sub-forum with ads from an amateur maker makes no sense.

I am [email protected]@#%!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Can't say I blame you.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 12, 2014)

That didn't take long! They seem to be gone, for now.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2014)

Clicking the little triangle in the bottom of the post generates a report of the post to the entire team- that's the best way to address something like this in the future.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 12, 2014)

Wasn't aware of the triangle.

Are you saying it was spam?


----------



## jer (Feb 12, 2014)

I can understand the reaction as well. I seem to recall that when the transfer in ownership occurred, it was indicated that adds would not be added to the site. But it seems like ads are displayed only when viewing the site when not logged in. I also assume that the ads displayed are targeted to the individual based on his/her browsing history, searches etc. So the add for the other board maker may not be displayed to everyone that visits your subforum.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 12, 2014)

jer said:


> I can understand the reaction as well. I seem to recall that when the transfer in ownership occurred, it was indicated that adds would not be added to the site. But it seems like ads are displayed only when viewing the site when not logged in. I also assume that the ads displayed are targeted to the individual based on his/her browsing history, searches etc. So the add for the other board maker may not be displayed to everyone that visits your subforum.



Just logged out, looked at the thread and saw ads for Siemens, a site selling aids for getting up and down stairs and one other selling something or other. So if a visitor is searching for cutting boards on the internet, ends up here on my sub-forum, as a lot seem to do, then sees an ad for a rank amateur selling their brand of boards, isn't that ad highly misleading giving the visitor the impression that maker is somehow related to me?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you sure it's not adware on your computer that is generating the ads? I've never seen an advertisement on this forum.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 12, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> Are you sure it's not adware on your computer that is generating the ads? I've never seen an advertisement on this forum.



Log out. Then you'll see them, embedded in the page:


----------



## Talim (Feb 12, 2014)

I just log out on firefox and turned off all adblocks and yeah there is an ad there for cutting boards. It's seems to be ads from google so it'll track the words on that page and show a related ad there.

Damn it shows up everywhere! Like the post above.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm seeing it to when I'm not logged in only. Never happened before today. Dave, Austin please help stop this quickly.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't ever remember seeing adds when I was browsing the forums before I joined in December so I'm thinking it's pretty new.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 12, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> I'm seeing it to when I'm not logged in only. Never happened before today. Dave, Austin please help stop this quickly.




I had no idea this was happening. It's been reported.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 12, 2014)

I just updated the app, and there are adds where there were none before.


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2014)

The ap update from TapaTalk is scheduled at the end of the month. Ads will change up then. 

I started showing ads to guest. I appreciate what you guys are saying as it came as a surprise.

How do you feel this negatively impacts you? You are still advertising, you are still getting exposure, nothing in the terms of advertising has changed. 

I am willing to discuss this. I don't want anyone upset. 

As always, if you have any questions please feel free to send me an email or pm.


----------



## jared08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Austin said:


> How do you feel this negatively impacts you? You are still advertising, you are still getting exposure, nothing in the terms of advertising has changed.
> 
> I am willing to discuss this. I don't want anyone upset.
> 
> As always, if you have any questions please feel free to send me an email or pm.




You can very easily see how this negatively effects their businessses. Take a look and read the threads about this. Its a pretty basic concept I think anyone would understand.


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2014)

I have them turned off. 

It was not meant as a disruption and I apologize.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 15, 2014)

Austin said:


> How do you feel this negatively impacts you? You are still advertising, you are still getting exposure, nothing in the terms of advertising has changed.



Lets be real about this, when I pay for the sub-forum and then see a "guest" who is visiting the forum is being fed ads for another maker, in this instance an etsy amateur, it makes it look as though I am assocoiated with that maker in some way, shape or form. For the knife guys to see ads for competitive makers and importers, that is so very wrong on so very many ways. BTW Simply having a "guest" see those ads and not the general membership looks like something was trying to be hidden. 

As for me, I have given this a lot of thought over the past two days. Actually I have been comfined to the bed with a stomach bug of some sorts which gave me a lot of time to think. SInce my subscription is up for renemal, I wil not renew and you can go ahead and remove the sub-forum in its entirety.


----------



## erikz (Feb 15, 2014)

Austin just turned off the ads, see his post above yours.

I feel your decision is a bit rash. Maybe think it over a bit more? Closing your subforum would be a real loss for this community.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 15, 2014)

Nooo don't do that! Terrible decision. Everyone lets boycott boardsmith if he decides not to come back!!!!


If you're gonna be unreasonable then I can be unreasonable too!


----------



## erikz (Feb 15, 2014)

Threatening eachother doesnt do the situation any good so lets stop that.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 15, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Nooo don't do that! Terrible decision. Everyone lets boycott boardsmith if he decides not to come back!!!!


Sorry but this is stupid.

David is a grown up enough to make his own decisions. While we might like them or not, let's try to respect them at least.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 15, 2014)

I wasn't being serious, I'm going to order one of his boards reguardless of what happens. I was just trying to get him to realize he's being unreasonable.


----------



## Admin (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm on contact through pm now. 

I really hope he just missed my numerous public apologies. I was asking how it impacted as I was genuinely curious on his thoughts. 

Again guys, I'm sorry. Nothing I have done was meant as am attack or a disruption.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hopefully David can be convinced to come back!


----------



## Admin (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm hoping so. I have been told he will let me know Monday his final decision.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dave, I hope you stay and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Talim (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup I hope he stays too. It just won't be the same without him.


----------



## gavination (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm definitely on board in hoping that Dave decides to stay. He's been foundational as part of this community. Moreover, I hope that a suitable solution is found not only for Dave, but all the vendors. It's such an integral part to how this forum functions.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope he stays also! It is because of his sub-forum that I even knew of him and bought one of his boards. I was going to buy one some one else until I discovered his forum!

We love ya and you know you can't live without us!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 16, 2014)

David is the one that convinced me to join the forum before this current one came into existence...


----------



## dough (Feb 16, 2014)

David you are too busy and too talented to worry about this stuff. whatever decision you make i hope it will be the best move for you. i dont like the tone of your comments because it seems you easily were ready to end this form of communication (although ads are one thing advertising a crappy rival is another... its like there are those that say business is business but imo business is about relationships if its not right then its not right and sadly right is a funny feeling like love; it either exists or it doesnt and ya gotta want it) but most things have a beginning and an end and the end isnt always pretty nor understood by most.

goodluck david also hope that stomach bug is gone and you are outa bed.


----------



## wallawally (Feb 27, 2014)

Just to put it out there. This forum is where I learned about your wares. I just purchased (late last week) a very late Christmas gift for my father from you. I also plan on buying a board for myself sometime this year. If I had not found you I might have made a purchase on etsy. I have mostly been a learker on this forum but I have always appreciated you being here.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 2, 2014)

1. Seems to me that leaving the forum will leave the door even more open for other advertisers. 
2. Seems to me entirely possible that seeing the ad next to founding member, site supporter, 507 posts Boardsmith will make the other person look bad.
3. Seems to me, if #2 wasn't persuasive enough, that Dave/Boardsmith could add additional language to his location/moniker/sigs/etc suggesting 'real' 'the original' 'in business for xx years' etc.

Point is: fight back. Running cedes turf. The ads might even bring more business to you -- if you are there to get that traffic.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 4, 2014)

Did I mention what a loss it would be to not have updates on your new equipment, the status of your orders, new things you are proud of, responses to questions, customer feedback, cool photos.... This is the place, AFAIK.


----------



## Ruso (Mar 12, 2014)

With this attitude nothing much will be lost IMHO. Ranting about ppl on Etsy, calling them amateurs in disrespectful way. What is ur problem?
Making this a public affair!? Why not contact admins in private and rule things out. So whatever, you lost a potential customer, your work look*ed* appealing to me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2014)

Ruso said:


> With this attitude nothing much will be lost IMHO. Ranting about ppl on Etsy, calling them amateurs in disrespectful way. What is ur problem?
> Making this a public affair!? Why not contact admins in private and rule things out. So whatever, you lost a potential customer, your work look*ed* appealing to me.



You realize David pays a substantial amount for the privilege to use this sub forum? He has every right to rant about non approved vendor ads appearing within his own personal ad space.


----------



## Ruso (Mar 12, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> You realize David pays a substantial amount for the privilege to use this sub forum? He has every right to rant about non approved vendor ads appearing within his own personal ad space.


Of course he can. Does not mean I have to approve or agree with him or with his ways. 
BTW I think he is right, but I completely dislike the manner he did it.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 12, 2014)

Lock the thread. This has been resolved awhile ago. Sheesh.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 19, 2014)

I would venture to say David is a long time woodworker who turns out a quality product at a reasonable price for what you are getting.It is easy to understand his need to raise prices as equipment wears out & ongoing costs.

There are some nice endgrain boards out there,the larger ones are not cheap.Also he provides knowledge to take care of your investment so it will last decades.How many things can you buy these days can last that long?

I would think that relationship with clients is important because it leads to more business as long as your product is good.It is a feed zone with marketing.

Since this problem was resolved,would like to see Boardsmith stay on this forum.Donate one of your boards & the reality of how long they last to a dude with marketing savy.

It happens that an individual with more knowledge & skill gets overtaken by someone with less skill with an aggressive marketing plan.You can see that in the kitchen knife market.


----------

